# Herx Reaction Duration



## Ihaveibs (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello-I'm IBS-c and started a probiotic a little over 2 weeks ago. Within a 1/2 hour of the initial dose(25 billion bacteria)I experienced deep, full body chills. I experienced these throughout the first week after each dose(1 dose daily). Experienced them off and on the second week and now again this afternoon. Is it possible for the Herx reaction to last longer than 2 weeks? Thank you for any replies!


----------

